# Looking for some reassurance...



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

First things first... this will be very long, and I'm sorry..I know that I probably posted something about this before, but.. It's really starting to get to me.. I've been crying on and off for a few days.

I know I've mentioned that my dad dislikes indoor pets;
Even small ones, like Guinea Pigs.. I once had one of those,
and he asked me to put it outside.. Like, seriously? You CAN'T do that..

Anyways.. He's given me permission to get a kitty, but I HAVE to keep it in my room (my room is the size of an average large bedroom -- 16 feet, 20 feet? Something like that). I've asked if I could keep my door open, and place baby gates in from of the door, so we don't have to keep the door closed 24/7, but again, he said no, for me to just keep my door shut always.

Okay, so.. that kind of hurt my feelings. All of this situation does.
I've already spent over $200 worth of stuff for the kitty, ranging from pet food to litter to even kitty activity sets. I'll post links with the pictures below.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/PlayPin.jpg (Kitty play cube -- ignore the thing on the inside, that was just to weigh it down to flatten the bottom)
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/SleepCube.jpg (A kitty nap cube -- there's a ball on the inside that hangs down that you can't see in the picture, too!)
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/CatTree2-1.jpg (Top angle of the cat tree -- and yes, it does go all the way to the ceiling!)
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/CatTree1.jpg (Here's a picture of both of them -- and this is just 1/6 of my room!)

Several people tell me that the cat will be just fine in my room, because I'm almost always home (besides going grocery shopping once a week or taking my Gramma to the doctor), that I can give it TONS of attention all day, it has several things to do, or things to play with, not to mention my boyfriend said that it will be sleeping tons anyways. I plan on taking it outside every once in a while (I have dogs, so I'll have to put them on a leash or something while the kitty is out) so that it can get fresh air.

However, others say that "it's not fair to the cat. your dad shouldn't be so cruel" and whatever else.. well, I'm sorry people.. I REALLY can't control what my dad does.. he's NEVER liked indoor pets. When he was growing up, he only had outdoor pets, because he and his family are seriously like, farm people or something.. it's hard to explain.

But yeah, I really need some reassurance about this from you cat experts. I don't want to have to cry about this subject anymore; what my dad does or what he says, or what other people say about the cat, really upsets me. Honestly, I don't think the cat will hate my room; or at least that's what I keep hoping and telling myself.. I've wanted a cat for so long, and I won't be able to move out for a while because of my college courses (they're online, so I don't get much human interaction). The other cats I've had were outdoor cats, and they all run away, or my dad makes me give them away.. I've had about at least 7 different cats, ALL OUTDOOR cats -- and literally, almost EVERY one ran away from home.. probably because my dad would never allow them inside to bond with the rest of the family much.

I'm honestly so upset about this.. I'm tired of being lonely, I'm tired of being friendless, I'm tired of not having a pet to bond with -- it's all just so upsetting. I really just need some reassurance, because Cosette should be here by Wednesday. And please be gentle, I've already cried so much today..


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

It sounds like you need one of these (((HUGS)))

Don't fret about it. I believe your kitty will do just fine. My cats have discovered how to open the breaker box access door in the wall and they try to climb through the door and INTO the wall. So, until I can kitty proof this an other things, I have been keeping my two Bengals (very high energy cats) in my bedroom while I'm at work. They get rammy every now and then, but on the whole, they seem to deal quite well if I play with them and give them lots of attention. If you are going to be there most of the time I think your kitty will do perfectly fine. I would get an older cat (over 1-2 years old) of a more laid back breed just to be sure.

Hope this helps.
(((more hugs)))


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, your story made me think of my childhood, always wanting an indoor kitty but my family would only allow me to keep a cat outdoors. Of course, like your outdoor cats, they ran away and I was always heart broken. As soon as I was on my own, I was able to get an indoor cat, then another one, and then one more...I was in cat heaven. And so will you once you are on your own so plan your life accordingly. Do whatever you need to do to be independent. That means study hard, work for what you need, and keep in mind that someday, you will be on your own and have as many cats as you can handle. For now, just be grateful that you can have one in your room, inside and she will have less chance of running away. Please let us know how your kitty does once you get her and remember to post pics!!! Good Luck.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

First of all, I can see you are approaching this whole situation really responsibly, with concern for the cat, it looks like you'll be a great cat mommy and have lots of love and attention to give. Your dad sounds pretty harsh. I just don't understand that mindset. At first I was thinking maybe once he gets to know the cat he'll change his mind and let it in the rest of the house (and if a person doesn't like a cat they pick up on that and likely would stay out of his way) but that doesn't look like it'll happen considering the back story you've just given. It sounds like he isn't even going to try to get to know this cat at all. Ruling out that the cat will ever get to live in the rest of the house, and that you're not moving out any time soon, this is what I think: 

A 16x20 room isn't terrible. It's close to double the size of my bedroom. Some apartments main living areas aren't even that large. As I mentioned in another thread, I really hope you have a window for kitty to look out/sun in. The size still obviosuly isn't ideal so it will be important to pick out a cat that is suitable for that kind of lifestyle. I do no recommend getting a kitten within that size of area. They have a lot of energy and can be real terrors. On top of that, you don't fully know what to expect from them when they get older; will they always be playful and be the type to want constant attention and mental stimulation or will they be the type to sit back and sleep and be happy with the occasional pat and cuddle? I would go for a cat that's a little older and laid back, somewhere around three years of age or more (cats can live to be 20 so this is not as old as it sounds). Yes, cats sleep a lot, but if they're bored, they're going to be sleeping a lot more with higher chances for obesity and possibly get destructive so it's important to get one that will fit with what you can currently offer it. 

When you go to get one, I would ask the people that work there the cats personalities, try and feel out which one is right for your circumstances. Remember, cats can act standoffish in the pound environment so don't think if it isn't affectionate that it won't warm up - it doesn't know you yet! Once you bond with a cat, it won't matter what it looks like, either, so try not to make any decisions based on the way it looks. Don't feel silly spending a few hours looking at all the cats and trying to see which one fits, or even coming back more than once to visit with the cats. As much as you want a cat, and as much as I'm sure a cat will be happy to have you, it's also important to get one that will be content, so not rushing into this is really important. Consider the pros and cons of each cat you meet carefully and don't get swept away by the "omg so cute and affectionate!". 

As a side note, yes, I think those cats you mentioned left home because they didn't have a chance to bond with you. Cats don't often leave home unless they feel unattached to the area, cats are territorial and will stick fairly close to their "home". I've never had a problem with a cat leaving home when they're indoor/outdoor as long as it gets lots of attention when they comes in to say hi. My little girl is sleep on my bed behind me right now, where she spends a lot of her time, even though she could be outside whenever she wants.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

AWW!! Ana, I am so sad to read this. I know I don't actually know you , but from your posts I have really come to like you, and I keep checking on here to see if you've gotten your new baby yet.  You just sound like such a caring person, and like you really want to give you new kitty the best home possible. And it looks like you've gotten some great stuff for your cat already! That play cube is really cool...I might need to find one of those...  (I am always coming up with new stuff to buy for my kittens LOL, it's a sickness!)

I live in a 1 bdr, 780 square foot apartment. For 2 cats, that's not too large. When someone is home, or both of us, the kittens stay with us in the living room 98% of the time. The only reason they go in the bedroom is to sit on their cat condo and watch out the window. At night, they stay in the bedroom, again, where we are. So if you are home so much, I truly believe you have nothing to worry about! Our kittens basically live in one room when we are around. And I have a feeling they sleep most of the time we are gone...since they have so much ENERGY when we return, lol! Two cats in your bedroom would be too crowded, but I think one cat is just fine. 

One suggestion I would make is to provide a way for your cat to look out your window. We just got a short cat condo that's level with the windowsill. Even just a chair with a towel on it? Something. Our cats (especially our girl) spend a ton of time gazing out there. 

This is not a permanent situation, and you are giving a very loving home to a cat in need. 

Oh, and you could always get a harness/leash to take her on walks outside...we have never done that, but I have heard some cats really like it! 

Again, keep us updated! I want to see pictures when you get her! 

p.s. I am not a "cat expert" haha, so this is all just my personal opinion.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I feel a bit better now.

I do have a harness and leash for her, I hope she doesn't mind walking.
And yes, the cat tree I have is going to be handy, one of the little stands is RIGHT level with my window, so during the day, my curtains will be pulled back!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

WARNING - Long post . . . but worth it! (I hope :idea)

Keeping a cat inside is NOT cruel!
They are safe from harm such as predators, cars, diseases, weather, etc.

First some comments/suggestions. Then my story, similar to yours!

With as much as you have bought for your kitty, and are obviously dedicated to making sure it's got plenty to do, there really is no need to worry about boredom. Cats, even out of kittenhood, sleep an average of 12-16 hours a day - so it's not like you'll need to have constant entertainment all the time. HOWEVER! You should change the entertainment on a regular basis (about once a month) with new toys and games. You could get separate little boxes and put some different toys in each… use box #1 for a month, box #2 for a month, etc. until you get back to box #1 again - and just keep rotating like that. Or heck, if you have the money, donate old toys (after sanitizing if possible) to cat shelters, and buy your cat completely new ones! (maybe keep a few favorites for longer times, though).

Taking your cat outside is another great way to give it a variety of entertainment and fresh air…and much safer than letting it just out on its own. Be sure to get a cat harness, NOT a dog harness. Also read up on how to properly train the cat to get used to it (don't just put it on the first time you go out, the cat will FREAK (I stupidly tried this with Nebbie, as she's usually calm so I figured I didn't need to acclimate her to it…wrong!)). A web search of "leash train cat" should give you plenty of research.


Here's my scenario:
My dad grew up on a farm. Animals were never just pets…they all had a purpose. The horses pulled wagons, cows gave milk, dogs herded, cats did "pest control", etc. So when I wanted cats, they were always outside and we really only fed them (never took them to the vets. "If they die, they die" dad would always say).

Because of disabilities and unable to work, I've lived at home my whole life because I can't afford to move out. I'm also limited in how much physical activity I can do, so I'm not out much with friends… besides, I'm kind of introvert anyway, and I _like_ keeping to myself.
When I was 23, one of the stray cats had kittens under the back porch. One kitten was born deformed, with no back legs… I knew she couldn't hunt or run from predators, so I took her in - much to my dad's annoyance.
At the time, I was living in a guest "master" bedroom which was about 20x20 feet, only slightly bigger than yours. Paizly grew up in there.
Later I moved down in the basement for a bit more privacy. The basement originally was meant for entertainment and recreation, so there's two larger rooms, a bathroom (sink and toilet only - still gotta go upstairs for shower/bath), and a small "wet bar" kitchen (I have a hot plate for a stove and a toaster oven and a dorm fridge).
While I do have the whole basement, I keep my cats in the "bedroom" where I spend 90% of the time. Partly as it's cold weather for a good 5 months of the year here, and I don't want to waste energy heating the whole place when I only use a small portion. So the door is shut, all air vents closed except in here so all the heat gets routed here - I keep the thermostat at 62, but it's really more like 75 most of the time.
My space is approximately 500 square feet (yours is about 320).
I currently have 3 cats in here, and they're all doing fine. The great thing about cats is you can actually create "more" space with vertical surfaces (like those shelves on your cat tree) and they can add climbing as a way to move around more.

I know you're worried about air circulation. In the summer, if you have a window, you could install a wire-mesh screen and keep that open for a bit of ventilation (do not use nylon or other "cloth" mesh…cat claws rip it like hot knife in butter!). In the winter, just make sure there are no drafts (such as under the door…a rolled up blanket or towel tucked against will work great for blocking airflow). There are heated pet beds you can get for kitty, if you think she might get too cold (and electric blanket for you!).

Since Paizly doesn't move well, and I am apparently too lazy to properly train Nebbie, I have gotten small outdoor pens to use during the summer. I can't walk far anyway, so I just let them out in the pens while I do my flower gardening or sit out on the porch and watch the wildlife and/or sunsets. It seems to work just fine for their "outings".

I hope this helps. Getting a new cat should be joyful, not depressing! I hope everything turns out well for you!

EDIT: Paizly is now 11 by the way, and has lived in a room her whole life (granted it was a different room after about 5 years...but still!)


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow.. my dad is kinda like that too, Dawn.. on the whole "if they die, they die" thing.
We've never taken out Chihuahuas to the vets -- they won't even get them fixed...
And we've had them for 4+ years or so.. which is really sad.

All my dad's previous dogs would stay OUTSIDE, on a chain, or in a large cage, with a dog box to sleep in.. I found that so so sad..

I thank you for your reply. And yes, I do plan on changing the toys around!
I know I would NOT want to play with the same games for months, that'd be so dull!

I can get a picture of my whole bedroom right now to show the size.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah. Paizly has tummy issues, and my dad lifts his brows and shakes his head when he knows I spend $30 a month on just food. And every time I take her to the vet "again?!".
And of course I promised not to bring any home when I started volunteering at the rescue group... yeah, right! LOL But I can't have more than Nebbie because of city laws, even if my dad would let me take more.

Nah, the pictures you have already (with the cat tree) seem good enough to me.
I have some pictures in my album here... nothing too great, and I'm not about to take ones now, as my place is a mess! I will clean it next week, when I'm not spending 12 hours a day at the cat sanctuary as we sanitize EVERYTHING after a virus epidemic >_<


my pics

hrm... only one of my room (with the fish tanks). Oh well, good enough!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/100_16852.jpg (the corner where my door is.. behind those curtains is my closet, and disregard my laundry basket!)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/100_16842.jpg (This is the opposite corner, where the cat tree, sleeping cube and the little play cube are, along with my bed)

The other corners have my desk and TV and my dresser.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, should be fine, especially with walks.
If kitty doesn't take well to a leash, you could always get a cat stroller! They're on E-bay for a decent price (about $100)

Anyhoo, I'm going to bed now. Gotta deal with helping to give shots to 50 cats tomorrow!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my. Good luck!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I live in a two bedroom apartment and MowMow isn't allowed outside. HOnestly, in the winter we spend the majority of our time in the bedroom. I move the Mac in here and keep the second bedroom door just barely cracked (Mow's litterbox is in there) to save heat. I keep the main apartment @ 50 degrees so he's almost *ALWAYS* with me in the bedroom. It's about the size of your room. 

I agree, lots of vertical climbing spaces and plenty of play/interaction with you and I think a kitty would be fine. I only asked about you moving because it seems to be a very restricted way that you have to live. I wasn't implying in ANY way that you should wait or not have a cat.

My parents were Hungarian immigrants. I grew up on a large grain farm and we had the same thing. All animals had to earn their keep so we never had pet cats. We weren't even allowed to feed the barn cats because they might get "lazy" and not catch mice/rats. The dog that I was given for my 8th birthday was Xrayed when I was 10 and found to be dysplastic and since we couldn't breed her (it's hereditary) when I got home from school one day she had been put to sleep. SPaying her wasn't an option, she wouldn't earn her keep. I can totally relate to being lonely and unhappy. I wasn't allowed friends who weren't Hungarian and my dad was completely controlling. The *best* thing that ever happened to me was college where I didn't have a 8 pm curfew and was actually allowed out in mixed company.

My maternal grandfather was the sweetest and most gentle man alive.... but he hated cats. He would sit on the porch and throw rocks/twigs @ any feral barn cat that tried to get to close to the house and yell "Scram!". I can totally relate. Just  enjoy Cossette and look forward to a time where you have freedom to do what you want/when you want.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/100_16852.jpg (the corner where my door is.. behind those curtains is my closet, and disregard my laundry basket!)
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Animefreak222/Kitteh/100_16842.jpg (This is the opposite corner, where the cat tree, sleeping cube and the little play cube are, along with my bed)
> 
> The other corners have my desk and TV and my dresser.


Don't mind me while I do way off topic. But. Sasuke and Naruto!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I understand how that goes, Krissy.. it's pretty rough when having a farm-raised dad.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Don't mind me while I do way off topic. But. Sasuke and Naruto!


Lol, yeah! I used to watch it alllll the time. I was so obsessed.
I've grown out of watching it now.. haven't watched it in a while.
But.. I have nothing else to put on my walls, so.. meh. Haha.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> Lol, yeah! I used to watch it alllll the time. I was so obsessed.
> I've grown out of watching it now.. haven't watched it in a while.
> But.. I have nothing else to put on my walls, so.. meh. Haha.


Yeah, same. I was veeeery obsessed. I haven't watched it in years though. I read it from time to time but haven't even done that in several months. My bedroom at the apartment still has a poster or two of it on the walls, and they're there since I can't be bothered to take them down and have empty walls insead, so I can relate. Friends used to walk in my room and be like "why do you have ____ on your wall still?!" and I'd be like, "what else do I have to put up?" haha.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Yeah, same. I was veeeery obsessed. I haven't watched it in years though. I read it from time to time but haven't even done that in several months. My bedroom at the apartment still has a poster or two of it on the walls, and they're there since I can't be bothered to take them down and have empty walls insead, so I can relate. Friends used to walk in my room and be like "why do you have ____ on your wall still?!" and I'd be like, "what else do I have to put up?" haha.


Yeah, the same for me. If I had better posters to put up, I'd put them up, but.. quite frankly, I don't have anything else better.. and I do not want to stare at solid periwinkle walls, lol~


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

My father use to be like yours when I was younger, but only about cats. My first cat I had for only a little while before I moved out with her. I came back only a couple months before she passed away.

After seeing how heartbroken I was after I had to put her to sleep, my father said I could get another kitten. Brandy's cuteness wore him down (my first cat was already full grown when I got her), then a year later I got another kitten that was hurt and a stray. This kitten fell in-love with my father from like week one. She'd follow him everywhere and try to sleep in his bed. Yeah, he's a big softy for cats now. He actually buys them toys now.

But as for your original post. Her living in a decent size bedroom is fine. My first cat basically lived in a small apartment size bedroom when I lived with my room mate. She didn't care for one of the other cats in the town house. I lived upstairs and my room mate downstairs with her two cats. She seemed very happy with "her area" and never seemed bored or sad. Cats can adjust to many situations as long as they are loved and well taken care for... in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Carmel said:


> Don't mind me while I do way off topic. But. Sasuke and Naruto!


OMG! I used to watch that as well. I got bored when they started doing the 100+ filler epsiodes. I did what Naruto Shippuden for a while but I even got bored of that. The pace was too slow. I also used to watch many other anime Fullmetal Alchemist and Bleach were my favorite. I'm glad they went back and redid FMA as Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (which you can watch on Hulu!!) because the original Anime strayed SOOOOO far from the manga because they caught up with the writer and they just ran forward with some rough ideas. 

Yes, I'm an "ona otaku".


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I see that you do have a window, so, do you think you can create some sort of "catio" for your kitty so she can go outside and stay there, inside an enclosed space? Geez I don't know how to explain it, let me see if I can find a picture:
(numbers 3 and 4)









http://catioshowcase.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/CatioStyles1.jpg










http://catioshowcase.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/CatVeranda1.jpg

I'm planning to build one of those myself, 'cause I'm moving to a new apartment...

So, good luck with everything! It will be ok you'll see! :wink

PS: those baby doors, if they are the ones that I'm thinking they are, your kitty is going to jump over them. You'll have to put like a mosquito door or something...


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

It sounds like you have things to entertain the kitty while you are away. And cats sleep A LOT so she'll probably sleep while your gone. Our grey cat sleeps in my sons room all the time. She'd be happy if I shut the door and left her in there. She was a rescue from my husbands job so she's had some issues with bonding, long story. But I think you'll be a great kitty mommy!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> OMG! I used to watch that as well. I got bored when they started doing the 100+ filler epsiodes. I did what Naruto Shippuden for a while but I even got bored of that. The pace was too slow. I also used to watch many other anime Fullmetal Alchemist and Bleach were my favorite. I'm glad they went back and redid FMA as Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (which you can watch on Hulu!!) because the original Anime strayed SOOOOO far from the manga because they caught up with the writer and they just ran forward with some rough ideas.
> 
> Yes, I'm an "ona otaku".


I think I have most people beat in the number of anime I've started to watch, although I've only completed about 50 series... yeah, that should tell you I've started a lot more. I haven't watched any anime in a few years, though. I used to watch it with my mom, too. She's seen about 20 series. I agree about Naruto, I stopped when the fillers started, like after Sasuke left. Fillers are terrible. I never really liked FMA (one of the many I never finished), but I heard the new one was good.

"Ona Otaku"? ... onna has two n's... but what does that really mean? Is it a Western term for "female otaku"? Because in Japanese that doesn't make any sense grammatically. I took two semesters of Japanese in university, I was like the top of the class by a huge margin.:cool

Um... on topic! Those outdoor cat things took really cool. I've never seen one out a window before.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Carmel said:


> "Ona Otaku"? ... onna has two n's... but what does that really mean? Is it a Western term for "female otaku"? Because in Japanese that doesn't make any sense grammatically. I took two semesters of Japanese in university, I was like the top of the class by a huge margin.:cool


I was debating whether it was one "n" or two. Also, I've only heard other girls who I am friends with refer to themselves as an "Onna otaku" as a way of saying they are girls who are geeks about anime/manga/etc. I guess it is kinda the oposite of Engrish  I've never taken Japanese so I wouldn't know about the correct syntax. I would like to learn, but I have a severe hearing loss which I compensate for by lip reading (which I can only really do for English). 

I do enjoy subbed anime over dubbed anime because American dubbing companies really do not do a good job with casting the voices. But that is another discussion for another thread. 

Sorry for getting so off-topic Ana


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> I see that you do have a window, so, do you think you can create some sort of "catio" for your kitty so she can go outside and stay there, inside an enclosed space? Geez I don't know how to explain it, let me see if I can find a picture:
> (numbers 3 and 4)
> 
> http://catioshowcase.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/CatioStyles1.jpg
> ...


Wow, those are very interesting! I wish I could MAKE something like that.
However, 1) I'm a terrible carpenter and 2) I have no idea how I'd make something like that!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

raecarrow said:


> Sorry for getting so off-topic Ana


Oh, that's quite alright. I don't mind it as long as you won't get in trouble! :kittyturn


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

You've gotten some wonderful advice here, I just wanted to say that you've come across as taking your commitment to Cosette very seriously and have a strong desire to do what is best for her. You are going to make a very special and wonderful kitty mommy, I have no doubt!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> You've gotten some wonderful advice here, I just wanted to say that you've come across as taking your commitment to Cosette very seriously and have a strong desire to do what is best for her. You are going to make a very special and wonderful kitty mommy, I have no doubt!


Aww, thank you! That makes me feel so much better.
I really hope she likes me. Tomorrow will be my first time meeting her.

Another great thing about pets: they don't judge you by appearance. :kittyturn


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Carmel said:


> First of all, I can see you are approaching this whole situation really responsibly, with concern for the cat, it looks like you'll be a great cat mommy and have lots of love and attention to give.


It definitely sounds like you are approaching this from all angles and being incredibly mature and responsible. Hopefully your father will be able to see that and start to be more understanding and supportive.

16 by 20 is definitely enough space! Esp for only one. The living room of the apartment that I'm about to move into is less than that! And like someone else mentioned, it's likely that the cat will spend time in whichever room you're in. I live in a 2 story townhouse at the moment (about 1,200 sq ft) and my little brat follows me from room to room. Only to immediately pretend that she doesn't want anything to do with me and was there first, offended at my presence. :wink

You said you're taking college classes online- how long before you graduate? Are you planning on moving out right after? Just keep in mind that pet fees/ deposits can get expensive (although they're definitely worth it!).



yellowdaisies said:


> AWW!! Ana, I am so sad to read this. I know I don't actually know you , but from your posts I have really come to like you, and I keep checking on here to see if you've gotten your new baby yet.  You just sound like such a caring person, and like you really want to give you new kitty the best home possible.


Ditto this! And don't fret about being lonely- you always have us crazy cat people right here! 

Where are at in KY? I'm in Lexington! Are you taking classes at UK?


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> It definitely sounds like you are approaching this from all angles and being incredibly mature and responsible. Hopefully your father will be able to see that and start to be more understanding and supportive.
> 
> You said you're taking college classes online- how long before you graduate? Are you planning on moving out right after? Just keep in mind that pet fees/ deposits can get expensive (although they're definitely worth it!).
> 
> ...


Aww, I want to thank you for thinking I'm being mature and responsible about this. I'm really trying to be.

Well, I have to take a few more classes online, then I'll graduate, in around September.. that'll be two years I've been in college. Then in September, I have to go and enroll into a local college for Psych/Children Nursing Classes.

I live in Pike County -- which is about 2 hours from you! Oh wow. =O


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> Aww, I want to thank you for thinking I'm being mature and responsible about this. I'm really trying to be.
> 
> Well, I have to take a few more classes online, then I'll graduate, in around September.. that'll be two years I've been in college. Then in September, I have to go and enroll into a local college for Psych/Children Nursing Classes.
> 
> I live in Pike County -- which is about 2 hours from you! Oh wow. =O


I bet you can't wait to graduate! I took a 3 year hiatus from school after my freshman year of college and just went back this semester. It definitely sucks after so much time off- the saying "you use it or you lose it" is absolutely true. To make this cat related (lol) is that having her around has alleviated a lot of the stress I'm under! Just wait!

You should definitely check out Lexington if you can financially afford it when you graduate. I'm not originally from here but I love it! It's the perfect balance of downtown atmosphere and country livin'.

Are you going to look at cats tomorrow? Exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> I bet you can't wait to graduate! I took a 3 year hiatus from school after my freshman year of college and just went back this semester. It definitely sucks after so much time off- the saying "you use it or you lose it" is absolutely true. To make this cat related (lol) is that having her around has alleviated a lot of the stress I'm under! Just wait!
> 
> You should definitely check out Lexington if you can financially afford it when you graduate. I'm not originally from here but I love it! It's the perfect balance of downtown atmosphere and country livin'.
> 
> Are you going to look at cats tomorrow? Exciting! Keep us posted!


That's awesome.

Actually, I'm going to meet a cat that I saw on petfinders.com -- and if I'm lucky, I might be able to adopt her.. which I should be able to.
The local SPCA put up the listing for her. She's so cute! She's around 4 or 5 months old, I think.

When (if) I get her, I'll put pictures up asap!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> I really hope she likes me. Tomorrow will be my first time meeting her. :kittyturn


Good luck tomorrow! Don't worry too much about your space. My daughter lived in a small bachelor apartment in London with her boyfriend and her cat, Neko, for well over a year. It wasn't too much bigger than your bedroom (about 20'x20') and there were two adults in addition to a cat, but Neko was very happy.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Susan said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Don't worry too much about your space. My daughter lived in a small bachelor apartment in London with her boyfriend and her cat, Neko, for well over a year. It wasn't too much bigger than your bedroom (about 20'x20') and there were two adults in addition to a cat, but Neko was very happy.


That makes me feel so much better, I'm glad I'm not the only one that has to confine their cat to a small area!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I went back and looked at the picture you posted of Cosette on the other thread (instead of studying). She is SO pretty! I remember when I saw Layla at the shelter- I just knew she was the ONE! Hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, thank you! I really hope so as well!

They might even come by and check on her.. hope things go okay with that..


----------

